
White hat or black hat? Firefox hacking tool Firesheep raises ethical concerns - devindra
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/28/white-hat-or-black-hat-firefox-hacking-tool-firesheep-raises-ethical-concerns/
======
mfukar
_There is, however, a somewhat deeper concern. Namely that providing the tools
that makes misdeeds easier makes a person accountable to a degree._

Under law? I mean, I know there's a similar law where I live (Greece) for
prostitution, and it's equally ridiculous. _Tools_ , the objects the article
is so adamant to categorize Firesheep under (and rightly so), are lifeless,
inanimate assistants to whatever purposes a human puts their mind on.

I think it's downright ridiculous to blame a tool, or a tool maker for that
matter, for the actions of its users.

